
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
jonhendry18
I've been off the market for, well, 5 years. Laid off from an iOS development
job, then my parents ran into a stretch of bad health (dad had dementia).
Hoping to get back into the field, somehow.

Location: Cheshire, CT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not yet. Within a few years I'll likely be looking to
relocate to places like Boston, Chicago, Philadelphia, Toronto, Montreal.

Technologies: macOS/iOS, Objective-C (since 1992), AppKit, UIKit, SQL, Python,
Perl, etc. Some introductory ML MOOC courses. I've looked into Swift a little
so far. svn and git experience.

Resume/CV: Look me up on LinkedIn or email and I'll send one

Email: jonhendry@mac.com

That last iOS job was part of a team working on an iPad based pharma marketing
app, from 2011-6/2013\. They started changing focus to a different concept.

Prior to that I was a Mac programmer/sys admin in a neuroscience lab at Howard
Hughes Medical Institute/Harvard Medical School for 4 years until funding
ended. The lab was working on visual attention in monkeys. One of my tasks was
to write a device driver of sorts, allowing the use of a high-end video eye
tracking device instead of a surgically implanted eye tracking coil.

Most of the 90s I spent doing NeXTStep coding in fixed income trading and
other contexts.

------
jip-3nRnJP
Location: Los Angeles, CA · Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Email: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

[https://www.blaenkdenum.com](https://www.blaenkdenum.com) ·
[https://github.com/blaenk](https://github.com/blaenk) ·
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090](https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Technologies: Rust · TypeScript · Python · Go · Node.js · React.js · Ruby ·
Clojure · PostgreSQL

I'm a practical developer who's happy to work at any level of the stack using
a variety of different technologies and languages. I'm always eager to learn
best practices to produce idiomatic and correct solutions.

I'm happy to embrace the fun challenge of adapting to the given situation. I
love to learn different technologies out of a genuine interest in gaining
different perspectives on software development, both to help me keep an open
mind and to be mindful of the variety of different approaches that can be
taken to solve a problem.

Check out my notes on what I've learned:
[https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

------
faitswulff

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes, only
      Part-time: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rails, Django, Crystal, all the associated buzzwords
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/b54m04lx314732e/BrianKungProgrammer.pdf?dl=0
      Email: reverse this string: zyx.gnuknairb@sbojnh
    

My wife and I are expecting soon and I'm prepping to be a SAHD (Stay At Home
Dad). I'd prefer to have some income, however, so I'm looking for part-time
remote work. I'd be happy to work for US as well as non-US companies, as long
as the work is interesting.

I have a good amount of experience with web dev and I could do that quite
capably. I'd be excited to work on something in a different capacity - games
or CLI tools would be amazing - or a different language.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
acconrad
UX engineering consultant with 10 years experience and a host of happy
customers ([https://anonconsulting.com/case-
studies/](https://anonconsulting.com/case-studies/)). Looking for part-time
opportunities to help scale engineering organizations.

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly LA or SF

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Angular, Vue, Node/Express), Ruby/Rails,
Elixir/Phoenix, Python/Django&Flask

Résumé/CV: [https://conradadam.com](https://conradadam.com) (personal) and
[https://anonconsulting.com](https://anonconsulting.com) (portfolio)

Email: adam@anonconsulting.com

------
throwaway3-14
Keeping this on the down low a bit (and separate from my main HN account) as I
am currently employed.

Summary: 18 years of experience in software engineering in both web and
application-based settings on a variety of platforms utilizing a variety of
languages in a wide range of industries.

Experience in team management and leadership, and actively seeking more
opportunities for professional growth in this area. Current position is as a
technical lead, and looking to keep going in that direction.

    
    
      Location: Alabama, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends on Location
      Technologies: 
       - Concepts: Agile, Scrum, Kanban, Project Management, Team Management, DevOps
       - Languages: Bash, C, CSS3 (Boostrap, Sass/SCSS), Forth, Java, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery, NodeJS, VueJS), Lua, HTML5, Objective-C, PHP (Laravel, Lumen), Python (Flask, RasPI), Swift
       - Systems: FreeBSD, Linux (Ubuntu, Gentoo, RedHat/Fedora/CentOS), Mac OS X
       - Tools: Apache, Asterisk, AWS (EC2, S3), Azure (Storage), Beanstalk, bower, collectd, Composer, Docker, ElasticSearch, Electron, Grafana, Gearman, Git, Gulp, InfluxDB, Kibana, Logstash, Memcache, MySQL (Percona), Nagios, nginx, npm, Postfix, Postgres, Puppet, Sass, Sphinx, SQLite, Subversion, Terraform, Vagrant, Webpack
      Résumé/CV: Full resume available on request
      Email: hire2018@epsilonthree.com
    

Basically, someone who has worn a lot of hats in 18 years. :)

------
davidparmeleeux
I have been off the market for the past 6+ years because I wanted to move out
of software development and get re-established in a new field (UX design). For
this whole time, I have been doing independent consulting.

I built a solid reputation with many good testimonials. This year, I got into
Toptal as a UX designer but haven’t gotten any contracts there yet. For both
personal and professional reasons, I believe that now would be a good time to
wind down my UX consulting business and work for someone else full-time.

I am fine with UX Designer, UI/UX Designer, and Product Manager roles if the
emphasis is on UX. It can be with a startup, an established small/medium
business, or a large company. I am not interested in graphic design or
development roles.

    
    
      Location: central Maryland, USA
      Remote: Ideally remote, open to onsite if it is in central Maryland, Central Florida (Orlando or Cocoa Beach areas), or possibly Brisbane / Gold Coast, Australia
      Willing to relocate: Yes, only to one of the locations above
      Technologies: Axure RP, Mac OS, Windows, OptimalSort, Treejack, UserTesting, some Photoshop (but prefer GIMP :) ).  Have studied Sketch, InVision, and Zeplin - would like to switch to this, but consulting projects haven’t given me the opportunity.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0csx2tes7ouyaw0/David%20Parmelee%20Resume%20-%20UX%20Designer%20-%20Text%20Only%20-%202018%2006.pdf?dl=0 
      Email: dparmelee AT gmail DOT com (please mention Hacker News)

------
Ologn
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (within a few weeks)

Technologies: Android programmer. Android Studio, Android SDK, Android NDK
(using JNI). All the latest Android buzzwords - Kotlin (and Java), Jetpack,
architecture components (ViewModel, Room, LiveData, Paging, data binding).
JUnit and Espresso tests. Third party libraries like Retrofit for the REST
API, Glide, OkHttp. Deal with custom complex Views and layouts in XML and
code.

Also some non-Android skills - iOS, some Python server side, other languages -
was a Unix sysadmin for many years.

Résumé/CV: Send me an e-mail and I will send you it. An example of work I
published on Google Play is this -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unwrappeda...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unwrappedapps.android.wallpapers)
. I did everything on that app, starting with the initial research and concept
and then all of the Android architecture and programming. Also did all the
other necessary work as well (programming the REST API in Python, setting up
the MySQL/MariaDB database for the REST API, installing the VPS virtual Linux
box for the MySQL database, writing Python scripts to get images and image
meta-information, selecting images to use etc.)

Email: tech@unwrappedapps.com

------
samvid1992
Location: Los Angeles, California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java 6/7, C11, C++14, Python 3+, Kotlin, Android 5.0+ HTML 5,
CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Matlab.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3epqfqdn7jisw57/Samvid_Kulkarni_re...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3epqfqdn7jisw57/Samvid_Kulkarni_resume%20-4.pdf?dl=0)

Email: kulkarnisamvid92@gmail.com

Other Links

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/samvid-
kulkarni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samvid-kulkarni/)

Github: [https://github.com/samvid1992](https://github.com/samvid1992)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/3933143/samvid-
kulkarni](https://stackoverflow.com/users/3933143/samvid-kulkarni)

Software Developer, Machine Learning Engineer and mobile application developer
with over three years of industry experience in building real-world
applications. I have worked on developing back-end of an E-commerce website,
complete E-commerce Android application from scratch and designed and
developed machine learning algorithm for Fast multivariate Time Series. I have
developed many open-source projects.

I am Recent graduate with Masters in Computer Engineering from California
State University Fullerton.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 25,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
justinmao
Location: Toronto, ON (US citizen)

Remote: Yes but not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (+ OpenCV), JavaScript (+ React, Node), SQL, HTML, CSS (+
Sass)

Résumé/CV: [http://jmao.co/files/Justin-
Mao_Resume-06-06-18.pdf](http://jmao.co/files/Justin-Mao_Resume-06-06-18.pdf)

Email: justin@jmao.co

Links: [https://linkedin.com/in/justinmao](https://linkedin.com/in/justinmao)
| [https://github.com/justinmao](https://github.com/justinmao) |
[http://jmao.co](http://jmao.co)

I'm a new grad from the University of Toronto (BSc, Computer Science) — work
experience includes a software engineering internship at Nissan and freelance
web development for a fitness startup. I'm passionate about programming and
have strong computer science fundamentals + a solid eye for design. Currently
looking to begin my career in a full-time software engineering position,
preferably in the US. Especially interested in web development, computer
vision, and music! I'm a quick learner, and am open to working with any
variety of stack/language.

------
raysarebest
Location: Nashville, TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, especially if you can help me move to Sweden

Technologies: iOS/watchOS/tvOS, Objective-C, Swift, JavaScript (both front-end
and Node), Python, HTML, CSS/Sass

Résumé/CV: [https://hulet.tech/resume.pdf](https://hulet.tech/resume.pdf)

Email: michael@hulet.tech

Treehouse:
[https://teamtreehouse.com/michaelhulet](https://teamtreehouse.com/michaelhulet)

GitHub: [https://github.com/raysarebest](https://github.com/raysarebest)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/2895075/michael-
hulet](https://stackoverflow.com/users/2895075/michael-hulet)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mhuletdev/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mhuletdev/)

I've been writing code since I was 8 years old, and I've been passionate about
iOS since I picked it up in early high school. I'm also good with the web,
both back-end (especially in Node.js or Python) and front-end. To date I have
2 apps published on the App Store, with a 3rd on the way.

------
goshakkk
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native, React, JavaScript, Flow, Redux, Ruby, Rails,
PostgreSQL, Haskell, type systems

Résumé/CV: [https://goshakkk.name/cv.pdf](https://goshakkk.name/cv.pdf)

Email: hey@workwithgosha.com

Hey, I’m Gosha.

I see how programming is just connecting business objectives with reality, not
a craft unto itself. Languages are all the same to me. (I also wrote toy
languages and primitive type systems.)

I’ve been doing a lot of mobile and front-end work past couple of years, but I
know my way around back-ends, architecture, deployment too. Most of my
experience comes from consulting. You can see my some of past works &
references here: [http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

I also keep a blog about React Native & React
([http://goshakkk.name](http://goshakkk.name)) and have self-published a book
about forms in React ([http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-
react/](http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-react/)).

Note: my handle has nothing to do with the kkk.

------
TeffenEllis
Location: San Francisco / USA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes -- west coast only

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux, Sketch, Blender, d3.js,
developer copywriting

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nhosx6hzgx3s95i/Teffen%20Ellis%27%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nhosx6hzgx3s95i/Teffen%20Ellis%27%..).

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/teffen-
ellis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/teffen-ellis/)

Email: teffen@nirri.us

Portfolio: [https://nirri.us](https://nirri.us)

Recent projects:

[https://1.1.1.1](https://1.1.1.1) \- Fast and private DNS

[https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/](https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/) \- Apps
that make creating websites simpler

\---

An experienced web engineer, product strategist, and designer.

After working in several startups I’ve had the opportunity to do a bit of
everything. I’m a 10x engineer on the front-end and experienced in video game
production. I'm looking for a role that focus on creative vision, marketing --
and some heads down programming when needed.

Let's build something amazing!

~~~
furchin
Your CV link goes to a 404, possibly because HN helpfully replaced part of it
with an ellipsis.

------
squared9
Location: Frankfurt, Germany

Remote: Remote-only

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Distributed Deep Learning, DApps

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: peter.skvarenina@protonmail.com

I am offering remote freelancing in the area of the very latest distributed
Deep Learning and/or DApps. I have experience programming state-of-art 2018
Deep Learning computer vision classification models (DenseNet(-BC), Wide
ResNet etc.), reproducing world-class results, running distributed training
and hyperparameter optimization (AWS Sage Maker, tf.Estimator),
productionalizing Deep Learning microservices (AWS Lambda -
Chalice/Serverless, GCF, minikube/kubeless/K8s etc.). Worked on e-commerce
DApp prototype in Solidity (no ICO offers please).

World's top-10 US-based college education in Machine Learning/Robotics;
nanodegrees from Udacity in Self-driving car, robotics, AI and Deep Learning.
Worked for some of the world's best engineering companies already.

Working either on an EU-based contract or spawning a Delaware-based corp for
US clients.

I am not cheap and I am good; no-nonsense straight-to-the-point approach,
hands-on with low-level details, self-driven, no tech guidance needed, fully
accommodating business needs; expecting reliability back.

------
arevej
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Email: tim@arevej.me

Résumé/CV: [https://arevej.me/cv.pdf](https://arevej.me/cv.pdf)

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

I'm a starting-out junior with no commercial experience. BUT, I'm very
passionate and I'm super motivated. I enjoy a good challenge and professional
growth. I can become a net-positive asset on your team fairly quickly if I'm
given a chance to!

I've been published by freeCodeCamp: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-
understand-django-mod...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-
django-models-the-simple-way-20c39d234870)

I've been learning to code for about a year. I blogged about some things
([http://arevej.me/](http://arevej.me/)) and made quite a few learning
projects ([http://arevej.me/portfolio/](http://arevej.me/portfolio/) \+
[http://github.com/arevej](http://github.com/arevej))

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
bkberry352

      Location: Chicago 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to the Seattle area. 
      Technologies: Python, R, SQL, Spark, Hadoop, Groovy, Keras, Theano
      Resume: email me or find me on LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/danielkberry
      Email: dkberry @ vt . edu
    

Data Scientist currently at a major insurance company building risk models
from vehicle sensor data. Previously enrolled in a statistics PhD program
which I left (after passing quals!) to work in industry (also explains why I
happen to have two masters degrees in the same field). Experienced with the
full data science stack: understanding the business problem, data engineering
(including “Big Data”), data exploration, model building (statistical models
including Bayesian methods + traditional machine learning models like gradient
boosting as well as modern techniques like deep learning), and getting the
models into production.

If your job title starts with "data" or "machine learning" and ends with
"scientist" or "engineer" I'm probably interested.

------
hal9000xp
Location: Netherlands (but I'm Russian citizen)

Remote: Possible, if job is very interesting

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably: [Singapore, Hong Kong, London, Zurich]

Technologies: C++11/14, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/eldar-
gaynetdinov-a0564b61/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eldar-
gaynetdinov-a0564b61/)

E mail: hal9000ed2k+hacker+news { at } gmail

I'm working as a full-time C/C++ software developer since 2009 (before 2014,
it was mix C/C++, now only C++11/14). I worked in the second largest internet
company in Russia as a backend developer of ICQ Instant Messenger. Then I
moved to Sweden, I worked in two companies. Currently, I'm working in the
Netherlands in video streaming company.

I'm highly interested in algorithmic trading and cryptocurrencies. So I'm
looking for a job related to these topics.

However, I can be open for other opportunities if they strongly match with my
technical interests:

* algorithms/discrete math (I'm comfortable with classic algorithms and discrete math used in competitive programming)

* deep learning/related math (I can't offer much here, know only fundamentals, e.g. good understanding of backpropagation algorithm, willing to learn more but not willing to became machine learning monkey blindly playing with frameworks)

* CUDA/HPC programming (I can't offer much, willing to learn)

* functional programming on Haskell or OCaml (I dived deep into inner working of Haskell one year ago, I forgot most of what I learned, but I'm willing to learn again)

------
argonium
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Developer, architect and writer. 20+ years of experience with
Java and C (some Python), databases, back-end / desktop systems, algorithms,
etc. Interested in performance tuning and technical writing.

I'm a native English speaker, have a BS in Computer Science, built a lot of
systems and understand modern stacks very well. I can improve the performance
of any system, whether the bottleneck is in the code (front-end or back-end),
database, network stack, cache, or elsewhere. Currently writing a book on
improving software performance.

I'm also an accomplished writer, having written one technical book (on
undocumented Microsoft file formats) and edited 4 others. I can document your
system, process, framework or anything similar.

Resume/CV: [https://github.com/argonium](https://github.com/argonium) and
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfwallace/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfwallace/)

Email: mfwallace at gmail

------
jerriep
I am a South African software developer currently located in Bangkok,
Thailand. I have been using .NET since the early betas back in 2000. Lately, I
have been focusing mostly on .NET Core and ASP.NET Core. Open to remote
positions as well as freelance work.

Location: Bangkok

Remote: Yes, preferred.

Willing to relocate: It depends on where you want me to located to

Technologies: .NET Core / ASP.NET Core / C# / Auth0 / OpenID Connect / JSON
Web Tokens

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.jerriepelser.com/resume.pdf](https://www.jerriepelser.com/resume.pdf)

Email: jerrie@jerriepelser.com

Other links of interest:

ASP.NET Weekly (newsletter I publish):
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/aspnetweekly/](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/aspnetweekly/)

Developer tools I have developed:
[https://www.jerriepelser.com/tools](https://www.jerriepelser.com/tools)

My GH repo: [https://github.com/jerriep/](https://github.com/jerriep/)

------
tradziej
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Node.js, React, Ember.js, HTML,
CSS, Git, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term gig.

Working remotely as a contractor.

------
edelans

      Location: Rennes, France (hey, I'm curious to see if there are some companies from Rennes reading HN =) )
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, javascript, sysadmin on linux, networking, Product Management.  
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/edelans/
      Email: edelans + hn @gmail.com

------
kdecouck

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, although within Canada is preferred.
      Technologies: Python · Scala · SQL/noSQL · Hadoop · Mapreduce · Spark  · Kerberos · Sentry · Amazon AWS · Pentaho · R · Javascript · Linux · 
      Shell Scripting · Docker · Git and more. See CV for a full list.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/lvj4fev9ew8lqyy/cv.pdf?dl=0
      Email: koen.decouck@outlook.com
    

Data Engineer / Data Scientist specialized in Hadoop Big Data. Engineering
master degree and over three years of industry experience in building
pipelines, ETL, streams and/or setting up clusters + continued education with
projects in Machine Learning and Tensorflow, Pytorch. Past experience includes
javascript (used in data visualization on the web), developing an R vis
package for timelines, etc. Looking for full-time opportunities, permanent or
contract, preferably in Canada.

------
telemaque
I am a Data Science Engineer at an optical sensors company (mostly ML applied
to computer vision applications). Most of my career has involved interfacing
with hardware for data acquisition and programming for data analysis (both
one-off analysis and the development of institutional analysis tools). Moving
from science research (early in my career) to supporting engineering
development (past 11 years), my development tools have naturally changed. I
have been programming in Python on Linux systems for the past ~6 years (with
some C, C++ development as required).

I have enjoyed my experience working 20% remote and now seek the opportunity
to work full-time remote.

    
    
      Location: Southeastern US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not at present
      Technologies: Python, C, C++, TensorFLow, Keras, PyTorch, SciKit-Learn, OpenCV
      Résumé/CV: https://gitlab.com/telemakhos/Resume_-_CV
      Email: d.raymond.forester@gmail.com

------
muhammadn
Location: Singapore and Kota Bharu, Kelantan, Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby/Ruby On Rails/Sinatra, Golang/Gin, Python 2.x/Flask/Pandas,
PHP/Laravel, Elixir/Phoenix, MySQL/PostgreSQL (current preference)/MSSQL and
MongoDB, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Linux (any, including compiled from
source)/FreeBSD/OpenBSD/NetBSD, Apache/Nginx

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch804h5fx0cqle7/Cover%20Letter.doc...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch804h5fx0cqle7/Cover%20Letter.doc?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/muhammadn](https://github.com/muhammadn)

Gitlab: [https://gitlab.com/muhammadn](https://gitlab.com/muhammadn)

Blog: [https://unrealasia.net](https://unrealasia.net)

Email: zaihan@unrealasia.net

Looking for full-time work. Had been doing remote gigs.

------
dmitryfedotkin
Hi there, I am Python developer with 7 years of experience and I developed all
kinds of projects with it, from small sites to complex distributed services. I
worked on a highload bigdata project, worked as a team lead, developed an app
which is used by Google, Intel and NFLPA and know how to deliver best quality
product.

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Tornado, ElasticSearch,
MongoDB, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Consul, Selenium, Scrappy/Grab/BeatifulSoup,
Vagrant, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/564nmf5sk2wipgm/Dmitry%20Fedotkin%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/564nmf5sk2wipgm/Dmitry%20Fedotkin%20CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: fedotkin.dmitry@gmail.com

You can also find some feedback from people i worked with there
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/python](https://www.upwork.com/fl/python)

~~~
dmitryfedotkin
Oops, outdated CV. Here's fresh one:
[https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=Python+CV+2018.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=Python+CV+2018.pdf)

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Python and PHP Mostly.

\- Python for Data/Web Scraping, Automation, Data Analysis. and Web apps. \-
PHP Laravel for web apps.

Résumé/CV:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/projects/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/projects/)

Email: kadnan(at)gmail(dot)com

I am not actively looking right now but would not mind hearing interesting and
challenging projects/ideas.

I am always in learning mode. In the past few weeks, I learned and share about
technologies on my blog. For instance:

\- Getting started with Kafka in Python
([https://goo.gl/nYUbdd](https://goo.gl/nYUbdd))

\- Elasticsearch and Python ([https://goo.gl/PtfFHE](https://goo.gl/PtfFHE))

\- Create your own custom crypto token and use in existing business use cases
- ([https://goo.gl/rMVUWm](https://goo.gl/rMVUWm))

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, scripting, unit testing, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme,
Prolog, Lisp, etc (always eager to pick up new programming languages or
technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work.

------
ionis_
Location: Israel, Europe time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
anikdas
3+ years work experience in the field of web development, Chatbot, NLP
(Semantic parsing, Entity recognition, conversation flow design). Also work
experience with enterprise system integrations

    
    
      Location: Dhaka, BD
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: NodeJS(Frontend + backend | Vanilla, ES6, ExpressJS, AngularJS), Python(Django, Flask, scikit-learn, Spacy, NLTK), CSS Frameworks, MongoDB, Redis, ElasticSearch
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/v6l83yrx9n9yogj/Resume_anik_das.pdf?dl=0
      Email: mailanik@gmail.com
    

I am highly motivated, keen learner and deliver what I have been asked for in
time. I also really appreciate work environments that encourage learning and
constant personal and professional growth. Drop me an email if you want me to
work on your project. Thanks.

------
jorgemf

      Location: Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, TensorFlow, Python, kotlin, java
      Résumé/CV: https://jorgemf.github.io/cv.html
      Email: check https://jorgemf.github.io
    

I am a remote Machine Learning Researcher/Engineer for different startups of
San Francisco. I have an MBA and I have also pursued a PhD in Artificial
Intelligence. I was graduate with first class honors and I have been awarded
several by the research and work done, both locally and internationally. I
love maths since I was very young and I have been finalist in s couple
international math contest I joined in by hobby.

My goals in life are being happy, unveil the secrets of the human mind and
create Artificial Intelligence thanks to maths.

------
CommandLine
Devops consultant specializing in AWS technologies. Systems, database and
network engineer for 20 years with a wide range of experience in linux, web
application architecture, automation, security and backend development. See
[https://davestern.com](https://davestern.com) for more info.

Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes, or NYC area

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, linux, MySQL/Postgres, ansible, bash, python, data
security, network design, apache, heroku, nagios, haproxy, CI/CD, Node.JS

Deep AWS experience including: EC2, VPC, RDS, S3, Route53, Cloudfront,
Cloudformation, ASG, CodeBuild/Deploy/Pipeline, IAM, WAF, ELB/ALB/NLB, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://davestern.com/DavidSternResume.pdf](https://davestern.com/DavidSternResume.pdf)

Email: devops@davestern.com

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery

\- SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL, DWH...

\- XML, XSLT

\- Web Scrapping, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Fulltext search (SOLR)...

\- Nginx, Automation/Ansible, IP Networking, Distributed systems...and more

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Language: English, German

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

I'm a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... Full-Stack developer (contractor/freelancer)
with over 15 years of experience in various technologies, open source
integration, system administration (DevOps), etc...

------
rozig
I am a full-stack developer with 2 years of experience developing web and
enterprise applications. My main working environment is a Linux and I will be
comfortable with working on any other UNIX-like operating systems. I also
would like to learn new technologies and use it in daily basis.

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, JavaScript,
TypeScript, Angular, Nodejs, HTML, CSS, Git, Linux/UNIX

Résumé/CV: [https://rozig.me/resume.pdf](https://rozig.me/resume.pdf)

Email: the.ganzorig25@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/rozig/](https://github.com/rozig/)

Personal Website: [https://rozig.me/](https://rozig.me/)

------
keshonok
Location: Currently Russia. I am a US Citizen though.

Remote: Yes. Remote only. Lots of experience working remotely.

Willing to relocate: No, can't at this time.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseybaulin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseybaulin/)

Email: Aleksey.Baulin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/keshonok](https://github.com/keshonok)

Technologies: Linux kernel, networking, LSM, drivers... Tools are everything
related to Linux kernel development, and some more.

Extensive experience doing Linux kernel development, especially when it comes
to networking. Over 15 years of working in the US.

Would be interested in getting into cybersecurity domain where it applies to
Linux kernel.

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL, not
willing to relocate)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE, TensorFlow Serving.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Looking for a long-term, 40 hrs/wk, non-payroll contract.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
milanmot
Location: Vadodara, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Product Management, C#, .NET, CSS, JavaScript, SQL Server,
MySQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.milanmotavar.com](https://www.milanmotavar.com)

Email: milan84[at]Gmail.com

Hi. I'm Milan.

I am an Indian guy living in Vadodara who is passionate about technology &
building simple to use delightful IT products.

I am a Product Manager, Programmer and a part-time Entrepreneur with 15,000+
hours of experience in developing web & mobile based applications.

My background covers a diverse range of industries such as e-commerce,
education, digital and media.

I build products by taking decisions based on customer psychology, analytical
data, market trends and sometimes sheer intuition.

I am available for hire at a monthly salary of $2,500 and above for full time
employment.

------
geuis

      Location: San Francisco 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: node.js, JavaScript, React, css, Python
      Email: charles@geuis.com
    

Hey everyone! I've created projects like Helium
([https://github.com/geuis/helium-css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-css))
and [https://jsonip.com](https://jsonip.com). I've worked in a pretty wide set
of environments from startups to big companies. Looking for the next exciting
thing to work on. I live in San Francisco and am open to local and remote
projects.

Contact me if interested and I'll send out my detailed resume.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
cuppy
Hey all, I'm a project manager/writer/producer/social media/community person
with 12 years of experience in video games looking for a side gig. Looking for
something remote-friendly in the evening time that I can do outside of my
full-time job. Open to all sorts of ideas. I'm technical, but not looking for
coding roles at this point. I'd love to find a content marketing/writing role
where I can contribute articles, or a project management side gig.

Austin, TX

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Wordpress, Jira, Shopify, Trello, Google Suite, Git, HTML, CSS,
Xcode, etc.

Resume/CV: [http://www.tamisigmund.com/](http://www.tamisigmund.com/)

Email: tami.sigmund+HN@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SAPs, Angular, etc

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
marshall-78591710/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-marshall-78591710/)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/697079/christopher-
marshall](https://stackoverflow.com/users/697079/christopher-marshall)

Github: [https://github.com/thoughtpalette](https://github.com/thoughtpalette)

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
dfreidin
Location: Santa Clara, CA

Remote: Yes but not preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Javascript, Django, Ruby on Rails, MEAN Stack,
more on my resume

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TCXM9voQU2Xk7wu6cxkFaxeh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TCXM9voQU2Xk7wu6cxkFaxehAkgSNVmKxrGkqamzumE/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: daviddjf@gmail.com

Just completed a coding bootcamp in full-stack web development, though I do
have previous tech experience and my degree is in Computer Engineering. My
preference is more for back-end development, and I am a very fast learner and
am particularly good at troubleshooting/debugging.

------
bazurbat
Location: Lodz, Poland

Remote: maybe

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C, C++, Lua, Scheme, some Rust, Linux (driver and embedded
firmware development), Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/bazurbat](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/bazurbat)

Email: bazurbat(at)gmail(dot)com

I am a versatile and goal-oriented professional with more than 10 years of
total industry experience starting from system administrator and going through
quality assurance engineer to senior developer positions. I have seen through
multiple projects going to production an led developer teams in diverse
domains and environments such as financial, medical and automotive.

------
agilebyte
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada)

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, AngularJS, Backbone.js etc), HTML/CSS,
UX

Résumé/CV: [http://radekstepan.com/resume](http://radekstepan.com/resume),
[https://github.com/radekstepan](https://github.com/radekstepan),
[https://www.behance.net/radekstepan](https://www.behance.net/radekstepan)

Email: see resume ^

Senior Front-End Developer, looking for remote work that involves client-side
heavy app development and UX design. See GitHub ^ for examples of my work.

------
gazreese
Experienced freelance/contract full-stack mobile developer

Location: Manchester, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, iOS, Android, Java, Spring, RESTful
services, Firebase, AWS, Google Cloud, GCP, Kubernetes, Flutter, Dart

Resume/CV and latest projects:
[https://gazreese.github.io/](https://gazreese.github.io/)

Email: gazreese+whoishiring@gmail.com

I’m quality-driven, reliable and flexible. I have a usability focus,
developing iOS and Android apps using native and cross-platform technologies.
I can also work on back-end tech or employ serverless architectures such as
Firebase. Lots of experience with AWS and Google Cloud.

------
mpdivecha
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, OpenCV, Python, Pytorch, Keras, Tensorflow, Computer
Vision, Image Processing, Deep Learning.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cps7xpunusdxjkk/MehulDivecha_June2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cps7xpunusdxjkk/MehulDivecha_June2018.pdf?dl=0)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mehuldivecha/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mehuldivecha/)

Github: [http://github.com/mpdivecha](http://github.com/mpdivecha)

Email: mehuldivecha@gmail.com

------
SuperJC710e
=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS,
working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP & Javascript, some Network/Firewall
Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
xoma
Location: Odessa, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Merb, Grape), SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL
(Redis, Memcached), JavaScript, HTML, CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko)

Email: xoma.serg@gmail.com

Hello, my name is Sergey and I'm a Senior Software Engineer. I work as web
applications developer more than 10 years.

My achievements in the "Figure Eight":

\- Build API and back-end components with Grape, Rails and Merb.

\- Responsible for the migration from a monolithic application to
microservices.

\- Reduced system complexity, performance improvement and code refactoring.

\- Team leading and code reviews.

------
bwasilewski
Hi there! My name is Ben Wasilewski and I am a web application developer
currently residing in Chicago, IL. I primarily work with JavaScript (Backbone,
React, Vue, ES6, etc), Wordpress and Python (Django, Flask).

I am currently searching for contract work.

[http://benwas.com](http://benwas.com)

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: Front-end (Javascript, Sass), Backend (Django, Wordpress)

Email: benwasilewski@gmail.com

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/gfcxafnlkr29140/Ben-Wasilewski-
Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gfcxafnlkr29140/Ben-Wasilewski-
Resume-2018.pdf?dl=0)

------
babuloseo
Location: Montreal, QC, Canada

Remote: Hell no.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Unity C#, VxWorks, NodeJS, UnrealEngine, IOS/Swift, Linux, Adobe
Products, Git, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/babuloseo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/babuloseo/)

Website: [https://babuloseo.com](https://babuloseo.com)

Email: pythondatamining (at) gmail.com

I am looking for software developer position. If you are involved in the game
dev industry contact me. If you are involved in the security industry contact
me. If you are involved in the engineering industry contact me.

------
letientai299
Location: Ho Chi Minh, Viet Nam

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: mainly Java, Spring, Postgres, Docker. I'm nearly full stack,
but my frontend skills is not as good as backend. I also have had hand on
various lesser known technologies (XText, Eclipse RCP), just so you know that
I'm very quick to learn and adapt to another tech, as long as it's needed for
the job.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/letientai299/cv/blob/master/dist/dark.pdf](https://github.com/letientai299/cv/blob/master/dist/dark.pdf)

Email: letientai299 at gmail.com

------
FiddlerClamp
Location: Toronto, Canada Remote: Yes, please! Willing to relocate: Not at
this time. Technologies: Technical and marketing writer. Technical writing:
Documentation, install/admin guides, API references, online help, FAQs, KB
items. Marketing writing: Press releases, Web site copy, newsletters, blog
posts, brochures, data sheets, white papers. Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter/)
Email: jonathanacohen@gmail.com

------
Peretus

      Location: Alabama, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript, React, React Native, Angular, ES6, Typescript, Redux, Bootstrap, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vAIMwVB9QIN1z9KfMM2B45dh_BnDr9Se/view?usp=sharing
      Email: See Resume for Phone/Email
    

I am a front-end developer with 5+ years experience developing software for
small and medium-sized businesses. I'm available immediately for contract work
or a full-time position with the right company.

------
pyzhianov
I'm a frontend developer. I have 3 years of experience. I focus on building
fast, accessible and maintainable UI. I care about bringing value to my users
and being a good teammate.

I'm also experienced with data visualization (D3, WebGL), can do some DevOps
and backend development with Node.js, would like to grow into a full-stack
developer.

Location: Moscow (GMT+3)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: probably not

Technologies: React, Redux, TypeScript, JavaScript (ES2015+), Webpack, D3,
WebGL, Node.js

Résumé/CV: [https://alexpyzhianov.github.io](https://alexpyzhianov.github.io)

Email: alex.pyzhianov@gmail.com

------
MHM5000
Location: Hamedan, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL, Ubuntu, jQuery,
Apache2, Wordpress, Joomla, PrestaShop, vBulletin, IPBoard, Twitter Bootstrap,
Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit, Browser Extension, Adobe CC (Photoshop,
Illustrator, After Effects, etc.)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Motion Graphic, Managerial
positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

------
mmaton
Location: Travelling Asia (London based, currently in Cambodia)

Remote: Yes, I enjoy time on-site however

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably: ['Singapore', 'Seattle', 'HK']

Technologies: AWS/GCP / Terraform / Puppet / Docker / PHP / Javascript /
Python / Linux SysAdmin / Learning Tensorflow & Keras

Resume: [http://uk.linkedin.com/in/mmaton](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/mmaton)

Email: me+hn@mmaton.com

Web: [https://www.mmaton.com](https://www.mmaton.com)

------
JacobNK
Location: Virginia, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (worldwide)

Technologies: C#/.NET, Java, Spring, Geospatial Development / Map Dev, Game
Dev (Unity, Unreal)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lRvWGCvw1rRgWE8j6q4_iEEWo5...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lRvWGCvw1rRgWE8j6q4_iEEWo5YArDDR)

Email: jnolankennedy[at]gmail.com

I'm primarily experienced in C# development but I've done a bit of Java as
well as some game dev in my free time. I'm looking mainly for full-time work
and am open to relocating to pretty much wherever necessary.

------
tomislav
Experienced iOS Engineer and UX expert. I have built apps that have been
featured by Apple on stage at WWDC and on the App Store. I have in depth
knowledge of design and backend engineering so I can collaborate with all
teams to build a great product. Check my LinkedIn profile for links.

Location: Croatia, Europe

Remote: Yes, have been working remotely with SF/NY for 4 years

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, iOS, Cocoa

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/)

Email: tf@7sols.com

------
okamitok
Location: Indiana, USA

Remote: Yes please.

Willing to relocate: Yes depending on location

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, HTML5, CSS/SASS, NodeJS, Express, PHP,
Wordpress, MongoDB, MySQL, AWS, ReactJS, GraphQL, Product Management, SEO, API
Integrations

Email: hackernews@plexxstudio.com

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nChmA9wRGIvyjeCJZXQWg1PaW3R...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nChmA9wRGIvyjeCJZXQWg1PaW3RGiVJ5)

Latest project: Custom CRM/Ecommerce Platform in ReactJS/GraphQL (Access can
be provided upon request)

------
Topgamer7
Software developer with over 5 years experience building enterprise software
for brands such as Subway, Taco Del Mar, Popeyes Chicken and more. Looking for
a full time role remotely.

    
    
      Location: British Columbia, Canada
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:No
      Technologies:C#/.NET,SQL Server, PostgreSQL, Android Development, Linux admin, PHP, Python, React(js and native), git, html/js/css,.
      Résumé/CV: http://jamesmcdonnell.ca/resume.pdf
      Email: james_mcdonnell[at]hotmail(dot)com

------
crystalPalace
Location: Bloomington, Indiana

Remote: Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Core Technologies: Android, Python, Javascript, Java, Node.js, HTML/CSS, AWS,
SQL, MongoDB

Other Experience: Haskell, Purescript, iOS/Swift, Elixir,
Architect/Serverless, Dart/Flutter

Github: [https://github.com/torchhound/](https://github.com/torchhound/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://ndrgrnd.net/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf](https://ndrgrnd.net/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf)

Email: jcieslik@whiteboarddynamics.co

------
alexeyzab
Self-taught Haskell dev, interested in FP and Rust. Love open source, part of
the Stackage curator team, maintain a CFP section in Haskell Weekly
newsletter. Looking for new opportunities since my current company's runway
turned out to be shorter than anticipated.

Location: NYC, NY.

Remote: Yes, preferably.

Willing to relocate: Yes, SF Bay Area.

Technologies: Haskell, Rust, FP, open to Scala or Go.

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@alexeyzabelin.com

------
isaacmg
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (particularly DS tools like Pandas, NumPY, Keras,
PyTorch, scikit, Bokeh, Flask), Java, Docker, SQL/NoSQL (PostgreSQL, Neo4j,
Redis), D3.js, AWS.

Resume/CV: isaacmg.github.io

Email: isaac@paddlesoft.net

I'm searching for machine learning engineer, data science/engineering, and
backend development roles. I'm experienced with the Python data science stack
and also have experience with Java big data processing tools like Kafka and
Flink. I've also worked with a variety of databases and data storage systems.

------
treshone
Location: Tyumen, Russian Federation

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I will not think long over this question as soon as I
have this opportunity, the decision will follow immediately, it will be an
excellent opportunity to see the world

Technologies: Ruby/RoR/Sinatra, Postgresql(with Docker Compose), html, css,
js(jQuery), bootstrap, git, Linux

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/alexander-
zverev-982a96162/](https://linkedin.com/in/alexander-zverev-982a96162/)

Email: treshone994s@gmail.com

------
isthisnagee

        Location: Toronto
        Remote: No
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript, ReactJS, ES6, CSS, HTML
        Résumé/CV: http://isthisnagee.com/resume/resume.pdf
        Email: isthisnagee+jobs@gmail.com
    

Incoming new grad (Dec. 2018) looking primarily for a front end position.

Resume:
[http://isthisnagee.com/resume/resume.pdf](http://isthisnagee.com/resume/resume.pdf)

Email: isthisnagee+jobs@gmail.com

------
elveneleven
Location: Manila, PH

Remote: N

Willing to relocate: Y

Technologies: Java/Android Python Postgres JavaScript/TypeScript/Angular
Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/aLPV3d](https://goo.gl/aLPV3d)

Email: see resume

Most of my career has roughly been in full stack web development but I'm open
to explore other areas. I'm always learning on a side project, be that Android
development, AI/ML, or general game development. See my GitHub (as linked in
my CV) for my experiments!

------
iblaine

        Location: Santa Barbara, CA
        Remote: Open
        Willing to relocate: Open
        Technologies: hadoop, hive, python, redshift, asterdata, teradata, zuora, rdbms systems(mysql, sql server, etc)
        Résumé/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/iblaine
        Email: iblaine@gmail.com
    

Looking for roles such as Staff Data Engineer or Director of Data Engineering.
Willing to take hourly contracts at the moment if they are remote.

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, iOS, macOS, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa, Core Data,
Realm

Résumé/CV: [https://aleksandrov.ws/resume](https://aleksandrov.ws/resume)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny@aleksandrov.ws

7+ years of iOS and macOS dev experience; more than 20 iOS apps and a few
macOS apps released; active Git user and open source contributor.

------
finaliteration
My primary strength is systems and application integration.

Location: Portland, OR USA

Remote: Yes, though I prefer a mix of on-site and remote.

Willing to relocate: Maybe - Depends on the area

Technologies: C#/.NET, Golang, JavaScript, Python (some knowledge), AWS
Services, Salesforce (Apex, Lightning), NetSuite development (Suitescript)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dylanribb.com/static/resume.pdf](https://www.dylanribb.com/static/resume.pdf)

Email: hnjobs[at]dylanribb.com

------
vaibhavsingh97

      Location: Delhi, India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: , C, Java, Javascript, Golang, Python, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Materializecss, React, Nodejs, Django, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL, AWS, GCP, Git, Bash, Linu, Android, LATEX
    
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/vaibhav-singh-resume
    
      Email: hi@vaibhavsingh97.com
    
      Projects: https://github.com/vaibhavsingh97

~~~
vaibhavsingh97
Updated Resume Link:
[http://bit.ly/vaibhav_Singh_Resume](http://bit.ly/vaibhav_Singh_Resume)

------
kfrzcode
Location: Minneapolis MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Denver, Seattle, So. California

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra, Rack), PHP (Laravel, Wordpress), MySQL,
PgSQL, HTML5/CSS3, ES6 (React, Vue), Linux/BSDs

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/1rx6mE](https://goo.gl/1rx6mE)

Email: furzland@gmail.com

Looking for full time work - I've been contracting/freelancing for four years
and would like to join a team to grow with and cement myself into.

------
muggletonic
Location:Tokyo, Japan

Remote:Maybe

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:Java, Spring, AWS. Willing to learn new technology.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/aQkbvD](https://goo.gl/aQkbvD) (pdf)

Github: [https://squallwc.github.io/](https://squallwc.github.io/)

Email:squall@gmail.com

Software Engineer with 5 years working experience, mostly in payment and
finance industry. Able to communicate in Japanese, English and Chinese.

------
ceejaymar
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: If it's a really cool opportunity, yes!

Technologies: Javascript, React, CSS, SASS, Webpack, Node, Postgres, Express,
C#, Redux

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/carmart/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/carmart/)

Github: [https://github.com/ceejaymar](https://github.com/ceejaymar)

Email: ceejaymar@gmail.com

------
thenaturalist
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Python ((geo)pandas, scikit-learn, boto3), PySpark, SQL, AWS
(Glue, S3, Lambda), Docker

Résumé/CV + Email:
[https://standardresume.co/jankyri](https://standardresume.co/jankyri)

Looking for data engineering work, be it pipeline or a data product. I have
previous management experience, am very structured and work with a focus on
automation and scalability.

------
vitalyliber
Location: Thailand

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, Docker, Kubernetes,
PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=16_IyJzFQJxtU67P0NCoKF37nss...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=16_IyJzFQJxtU67P0NCoKF37nssHVrgG_)

Email: vitaly.liber at gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/vitalyliber](https://github.com/vitalyliber)

------
swganzo

      Location: Seattle, WA, USA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, PHP, Wordpress, Laravel, ReactJS, NodeJS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ganzorig-ganbat/
      Email: ganzorig.ganbat42@gmail.com
    

Hi! I'm Ganzorig (Kenzo). I'm front-end javascript developer searching for a
job with challenging projects and fun team.

------
wonkaholic

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, R, MySQL, Tableau
      Résumé/CV:  http://bit.ly/2KFJmoG
      Email: annette.cjliu6378@gmail.com
    

\---

Hello, I'm Ching-Ju, a Data Science Master student. I'm looking for an
internship in Data Analyst or Data Scientist, and also gain practical working
experience in related field.

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX, Atmega micro-
controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite, Lathes, Mills,
MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics, Spanish,
Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
infinitybeyond
Junior Full Stack Web Dev looking for full time in Chicago at a software
company with a team >= 5 people. Have about 1 year professional experience,
many years of hobbyist experience.

    
    
      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: request via email
      Email: hn@codyfuller.com

------
kevalshah90
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: No Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: Python, pandas, Scikit-learn, R, SQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/aTafP4](https://goo.gl/aTafP4)

Email: kevalshah90@gmail.com

Looking for Data Analytics/Science work. Experience writing algorithms,
building statistical models and writing reports. Feel free to get in touch.

------
whoyawn
Location: Orange County / Los Angeles

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes, either west coast or east coast

Technologies: Python, iOS, Swift, Nodejs, Postgres, Redis

Resume:
[https://keybase.pub/huyanhh/HuyanhHoang%20Resume.pdf](https://keybase.pub/huyanhh/HuyanhHoang%20Resume.pdf)

Email: hello at whoyawn.com

New grad looking for junior level-mid level opportunities. Contract work is
fine too.

------
msc
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

------
RealPoc
Location: Zelenodolsk, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Mac OS X, Native, Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/KNiR8j](https://goo.gl/KNiR8j)

GitHub: [https://github.com/RafaelKayumov](https://github.com/RafaelKayumov)

Email: justpoc@gmail.com

5+ years of iOS experience; 10+ apps pushed to App Store + couple of OS X
apps.

------
xellisx
Location: Ft. Worth Texas, USA

Remote: Sure, but not preferred.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: PHP, Node.JS, MySQL, HTML/CSS/JS, Cisco, Linux and more. See
resume.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5hu04vafql3gfuk/Ken%20McCall%20Pub...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5hu04vafql3gfuk/Ken%20McCall%20Public%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume.

------
vincenzogambino
Experienced PHP Developer specialised in Drupal and Laravel.

Available 1-2 days per week.

Location: London

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Not at present

Technologies: PHP 5.3+, PHP7, MySQL, Ubuntu 14.04+, Drupal 6/7/8, Laravel 5+,
Ansible, NodeJS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gambinovincenzo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gambinovincenzo/)

E-mail: gam.vincenzo@gmail.com

------
nadc
Location: London, with regular travel to California (LA/SF).

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: UI Design, UX Design, Front-End development (HTML/CSS/JS),
Unity.

Résumé/CV: [https://nad.is](https://nad.is)

Email: hello [at] nad.is

\---

Senior Designer (UI, UX, Front-End Development) and Team Lead with over a
decade of experience.

I build value through design. I don’t just advocate the user, but also the
team that has to build, support and scale the product. Learn more about my
ethos & values at: [https://nad.is/about](https://nad.is/about)

I’ve designed and developed for the web (desktop, mobile, responsive), native
apps (desktop/mobile), games and VR/AR. View my portfolio at:
[https://nad.is/building](https://nad.is/building)

As a designer; as I’ve matured I’ve spent an increasing amount of time
‘measuring’ before ‘cutting’. Product-market fit is as important to me as
pretty pixels.

I consider user research, clarifying technical requirements, benchmarking
competitors, sketches, rapid prototyping, writing product specs etc. to be a
part of the design process. Depending on the team and product I can also
operate as a Product Manager/PM.

As a team lead I’ve hired, managed and mentored, often remotely.

Outside of core product design I also love product marketing; connecting the
dots between users and business requirements. Some ways I’ve made that happen
include:

* Designing for growth. Designed & implemented a viral mechanic for a pre-seed startup, increasing sign ups by a large factor. Shortly after the startup was accepted into YC.

* Data-driven design. Improving retention by measuring, tweaking and multivariate testing.

* Content marketing. Writing on-voice, on-product, on-market blog posts and newsletters that organically gain traction where they need to.

Above all, looking for great people to work with, but solving an interesting
or fun problem doesn’t hurt either. ;)

Web: [https://nad.is](https://nad.is)

Email: hello [at] nad.is

------
qwermike
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes (prefer Greenland, Norway, Sweden, Finland or
somewhere else in Europe, but can consider USA/Canada)

Technologies: Javascript, ES6, CSS, HTML, Nodejs, C#, Python, PostgreSQL,
Java, Firebase, Rust

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/23Dy5Q](https://goo.gl/23Dy5Q)

Email: tmikent@gmail.com

Self-employed. Had been doing some remote work.

------
DeepYogurt
Location: Honolulu HI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, C/C++, IP, TCP, SQL, MongoDB, Python, Java, R

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/darakian/darakian.github.io/blob/master/_...](https://github.com/darakian/darakian.github.io/blob/master/_files/resume.pdf)

Email: jmoroney at hawaii dot edu

------
anthonyoconnor
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: yes but not required

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, C#, Java, Angular (2-6), Typescript, Javascript, dabbled
with Elixir, Ruby, node and lots of others. Open to learning new technologies.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.anthonyoconnor.ca/resume](https://www.anthonyoconnor.ca/resume)

Email: anthonyoconnor@gmail.com

------
jcadam

      Location: Melbourne, Florida
      Remote: Sure, occasional travel OK.
      Willing to relocate: Nope
      Technologies:  Java, Clojure, Scala, Python, Golang, Javascript, HTML/CSS
      Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam/
      Github: https://github.com/rhinoman/

------
amathew
I'm a data scientist and analytics professional in the SF Bay Area who is
looking for full time, part time, or freelance opportunities.

    
    
      Location: East Bay
      Remote: open
      Willing to relocate: open
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
nikivi
Location: Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Docker

Resume/CV:
[https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: nikita.voloboev@gmail.com

------
ibejoeb
Location: Los Angeles / New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL, Python, Javascript, AWS, fintech; more in profile

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/ibejoeb/c777a9d899d251e2d7b92725cc83...](https://gist.github.com/ibejoeb/c777a9d899d251e2d7b92725cc830850)

Email: joe at bokengroup dot com

Looking for a great new project.

------
hypertexthero
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Pencil, paper, Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign, Lightroom,
Sketch, HTML, CSS, Git, Python, Django, Hugo, WordPress, Bash shell

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simon@simongriffee.com

------
f1shear
Current Location: Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Preferred Location: Germany, Netherlands

Current role: Full Stack Developer

Technologies:

\- Python (django, flask, celery)

\- Javascript (angular, vue.js)

\- Postgresql, Redis, Mongo, Elasticsearch

\- AWS, GAE, heroku

\- Hands on experience with C++ and go-lang

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/simonravi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simonravi/)

Email: infinite.ravi@gmail.com

------
anonozx
Location: Singapore

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (Dev) Ruby on Rails, Angular, (Ops) AWS, Docker, Terraform,
Ansible, Chef, Capistrano. Had little exp with deep learning with Python,
Keras, scikit-learn.

Email & Resume: [https://www.anonoz.com/cv.pdf](https://www.anonoz.com/cv.pdf)

------
royalharsh95

      Location: India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Ruby, C++, Python, Javascript, Django  
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bP1HLUZdAwGe73dzMkukjppY26DNBCEa/view?usp=sharing
      Email: harshvd95@gmail.com

------
caio1982
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes (almost 5 years of experience)

Willing to relocate: not at this time, but we can talk

Technologies: Kubernetes, OpenStack, Python, Linux, NLP, Asterisk

Resume/CV:
[https://caio.ueberalles.net/cv.pdf](https://caio.ueberalles.net/cv.pdf)

Email: caio1982@gmail.com

------
iKenshu
Location: Venezuela

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/PTRmTt](https://goo.gl/PTRmTt)

Github: [https://github.com/ikenshu](https://github.com/ikenshu)

Email: kenshumorales@gmail.com

~~~
scottydelta
Hacker News is misspelled in the projects section in your resume. thanks

~~~
iKenshu
I didn't want to use the same name, is just a clone

------
dustingetz
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala,
Java, Meteor and MongoDB, Datomic

Resume/CV: [http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

Email: dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
chad_strategic
ocation: Denver Remote: Yes, or Denver only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eeW8W3bNiu0kAQwrsZGTFtX_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eeW8W3bNiu0kAQwrsZGTFtX_KzVdthLy1ZLpVgCGFi0/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, (Yes they have a new trading API)

-Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

------
utemissov
Location: Kazakhstan, Almaty

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, ObjC, RxSwift

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alemutemissov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alemutemissov/)

Email: utemisovalem@gmail.com

------
adonnjohn
Developer with remote experience looking for mid-level full stack web dev or
software engineering roles

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JavaScript, PHP, Java, SQL, Node.js, Vue, React,
GraphQL

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: Email me to request

Email: jrd120893@gmail.com

------
shamod
Location: California

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Angular, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shamod/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shamod/)

Email: shamod at gmail

------
matthall28
Location: Vancouver, BC Canada / Toronto, ON Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, VueJS, Angular 1/2+, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://matthewhall.ca/](https://matthewhall.ca/)

Email: matthall28@gmail.com

------
conta

      Location: Prague, Czechia
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: ruby, node
      Résumé/CV: hovancik.net/cv
      Email: jan [at] hovancik [dot] net

------
sprogger
Location: Ho Chi Minh City Remote: Yes Not willing to relocate but can spend 6
months anywhere Technologies: Python, R, SAS, Hadoop Email: wayne@big-data-
consulting.biz

------
sprogger
Location: Ho Chi Minh City Remote: Yes Willing to work onsite anywhere if
needed Technologies: Pyton, R, SAS, Hadoop Email: wayne@big-data-
consulting.biz

------
iamskog
iOS Design and Development

I help small businesses and startups create beautiful, high‑quality iOS apps
their people will love using.

[https://iamskog.com](https://iamskog.com)

Location: Dallas, TX, USA

Remote: yes

Relocate: no

Technologies: iOS, iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch, Apple TV, Xcode, Objective-C,
Swift, php, MySQL, html, css, JavaScript.

Portfolio: [https://iamskog.com/work/](https://iamskog.com/work/)

Email: erik@iamskog.com

------
joeleet
Edit: Woops, wrong thread!

~~~
jamestimmins
I think you intended to post this in the Who Is Hiring thread, whereas this
one is for folks looking to get hired :)

------
trentmb

      Location: Western Illinois, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP7, jQuery flavored JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1O93oOyRU_jElqQqiink2yDGDfUh9HlZ2/view
      Email: trentbradley (at) gmail.com
    

Looking for entry level/junior positions, preferably as a back end developer
(in something other than PHP), but feel up to full stack.

